# Location -- Location -- Location



## putputman (Jan 29, 2009)

Don't know if this is where it belongs, so feel free to move it.

I, like the guy in Perth Australia, would be interested to see if there are other model engine builders in my area. Namely, Minnesota. It appears that this forum has attracted people from all over the world. I would guess that most of them do not know each other, but could be relatively close neighbors.

Many ares have clubs and shows (PA., FL., MI., CA,. CO. etc) where people like us get together. I know of many clubs for antique tractors, full size steam engines and hit & miss engines, etc in Minnesota. I know of very few model engine builders. It would be nice to have a club, however informal, where we could get together and see each other work, swap ideas and stories, etc. I would  

Maybe there are reasons people don't give their location, but I can't think of any. ??? ??? ??? Would like to hear what others around the world think on this subject. There is a place for location when you register.


----------



## rleete (Jan 29, 2009)

On all the forums I vist regularly, I always like to see the location in the profile. Helps to know a little more about the poster, and his environment.

Turns out I'm fairly close to Bernd, and I hope to arrange a visit to his shop soon. Nothing like a friendly chat in the shop to really see and understand the other guy, his projects and his machines.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jan 29, 2009)

I always put my location (City, State) in my profile. Recently i saw a fellow who was selling a milling machine on this site. First thing I did was look at his profile to see where the mill was. I really dont see the harm in putting "general location" information in the profile.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jan 29, 2009)

I also am in favour of seeing what part of the world different club members live in. I am fascinated by sharing ideas and opinions with people from all over the world.---Brian


----------



## Bernd (Jan 29, 2009)

rleete  said:
			
		

> Turns out I'm fairly close to Bernd, and I hope to arrange a visit to his shop soon. Nothing like a friendly chat in the shop to really see and understand the other guy, his projects and his machines.



Oh no, you can't come yet. I haven't made sure everything is spick-n-span. There's dusting to do, machines to polish, shelfs to clean, oh my. Rof} Rof}

Any time Rog. Just cleaned the drive way out so the wife can make it to work every day. That was quite a bit of snow we got.

Bernd


----------



## GailInNM (Jan 29, 2009)

In addition to putting your location in your profile, you can add it into your signature line and/or put in the text box associated with your avatar.
I have it in both. My thoughts are that it improves my chances of networking with someone.

It is nice to not have to go to someones profile to see where they are. 

Gail in NM,USA


----------



## putputman (Jan 30, 2009)

Great idea Gail. Easy to do also. ;D


----------



## Noitoen (Jan 30, 2009)

No problem, just changed my signature. Thm:


----------



## malcolmt (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Folks

HERE HERE

It's great to know where people are from, On other forums i am on they have country flags but i prefer to see it written.

Kind regards

Malcolm


----------



## Paula (Jan 30, 2009)

Good idea!

To get your location to appear beneath your avatar, just re-enter it in the "Personal Text" field in your profile, like so:







Paula


----------



## Lew Hartswick (Jan 30, 2009)

Gee! I never knew that entry page was there. I just updated mine. Now to see how it looks. 
Looks OK I guess. The location is there at least.


----------



## Sleazey (Jan 30, 2009)

Done. (Actually, this is a post to test the way my signature looks)


----------



## ozzie46 (Jan 31, 2009)

Where is the club in Colorado?

 I would like to meet other swarf heads in my area also.

 Ron


----------



## Kermit (Jan 31, 2009)

Howdy there Mr. S. L. Eazey,

I see you are in Houston, Tx. too! Nice to know there is another member within 100 miles of me  ;D  (Houston is BIG)


Kermit


----------



## putputman (Jan 31, 2009)

Ozzie, try this web site: http://www.metal-club.org/

That is why I started this post. I think a lot of people around the country would like to meet with "swarf heads" in their area.

I would certainly encourage people to add their location to their avatar or signature.

On some of the other forums you can even do a search of people by location.


----------



## steamer (Jan 31, 2009)

I uploaded....Hi all!


----------

